# Any tipsters around?



## asiansbet (May 5, 2011)

Hi all, i'm new to this site and interested to know if there are any active tipsters on this forum so we may start some new threads on sharing tips and infos
Personally i am more into Asian HDP market


Regards
Asiansbet


----------



## BgFutbol (May 6, 2011)

Hi, sure, I am active and I usually bet on football. If you have tips just post them in the appropriate thread.


----------



## sports_betting (May 6, 2011)

Yeah that sounds great, but I'm just new to sports betting so I'm still looking forward for other member's tips


----------



## asiansbet (May 8, 2011)

Hi guys,
im into soccer betting as well and only asian handicap
what about you guys?
right now i have a bet on Malmo -0.5 @1.8 which i staked earlier
its HT now 0-0


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 8, 2011)

Syrianska 0 - 0 Malmo FF


----------



## asiansbet (May 8, 2011)

anyone using asian books?


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 8, 2011)

not me.


----------



## asiansbet (May 9, 2011)

Anyone interested in using Asian books?


----------

